# How long after gelding will his temperament mellow?



## Barnes19 (Oct 18, 2012)

I've got a yearling coming up for gelding here, and I'm wondering how long it would usually take for the change in temperament to show in a colt that age?

He's a bit of a prat now, all boy, kind of a handful sometimes in his training, in fact for the last little while (couple of weeks maybe) his training has sort of been on hold until his bits are gone ... we're waiting for the vet to have a trip set up.

Also, if for arguments sake there was a (remote) chance that he may have bred a mare would that have a difference on how long his nature takes to calm down, or in his finished personality after his hormones settle?

(Reason being, after weaning he was put with the only other available company for him who happens to be female, and although I don't for a minute believe he could reach, and he's not looked like it in all this time, he was just apprehended 'trying'.)

Not exactly planned for! Not that I'd be offended at another baby, but I'm concerned that it may cause him to remain a bit difficult even after gelding? I don't want him to turn out boyish or strong natured because of one possible slip up!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

There will always be variables as horses are individuals but his age is to your advantage. My colts are always kept with mature geldings so they don't get too big for their britches from the time they are weaned until they are cut. By the time he has healed, you should see a dramatic improvement in his behavior. It might sound a little mean but get him out and work him while he is recovering. He will be in a certain amount of pain and it's a a good time to reestablish who's in charge. I wouldn't worry about how he's acting how. He'll calm down.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Like other poster stated, it depends on the individual. However, it has been my experience that for a yearling, any "stud-ey" behavior that begins to show up will pretty much "end" very soon after the "operation". But just ordinary "full of p and v" colt behavior, of course, will not. However, if he really has covered a mare, it might be a bit different since he would "remember" that and respond to sights/smells he wouldn't have otherwise, and it may take longer. That is pure speculation on a horse that young...but it is possible.


----------

